
Moving Wordpress, Magento, Joomla and More to HTTPS - stilliard
https://movingtohttps.com/?platform=wordpress&hosting=&control=max
======
jordif
I've been moving different platforms to HTTPS. Despite of some minors
problems, you have to take care about all the content embed in the website
(videos, iframes, etc.) that is not https. All of these content will be not
available when you switch your website to https. So, before to do that, list
all the content non https and try if it works with using https protocol.

~~~
stilliard
This is very true, auditing before move makes fixing all these mixed content
issues a lot easier. There's some tools in the above guide that can help but
there's not really a perfect solution yet.

~~~
jordif
What tools are you using?

